# Flame Eater Marc - up and running



## PeterB (May 10, 2015)

I started to build Jan Ridders flame eater Marc in february. And for some days ago I fired it up. It runs good. The only problem is rust. I must clean the engine after every time I've used it. It's no big problem for me, I like to fix with the engines but it can be frustrating when you will show the engine for those who just want to see it run and not see me cleaning it 





And here is a movie.
https://youtu.be/EYO1nx2Hk2Q

And here it is in slow motion.
https://youtu.be/TbTTfrol_eo


----------



## SmithDoor (May 10, 2015)

Looks great running
Any drawings?

Dave


----------



## PeterB (May 10, 2015)

SmithDoor said:


> Looks great running
> Any drawings?
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave
Send a mail to Jan Ridders and he will help you.
His site is: ridders.nu


----------



## Mechanicboy (May 10, 2015)

PeterB said:


> The only problem is rust. I must clean the engine after every time I've used it.



Use preservative oil after use to prevent rust development. Can be purchased at retailers for matitime equipment.


----------



## jimjam66 (May 15, 2015)

I love the slow-mo.  You can actually see the flame getting sucked into the cylinder when the 'gate' opens.  Fascinating!  And a lovely build.

Thm:


----------

